# Here's a miracle for you doubters



## atlashunter (Jul 20, 2011)

How in the world did that baby sleep through all that racket?



That woman has a set of pipes like Sam Kinison. Bet she brought in a good haul on that service.


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 20, 2011)

She does sound like Sam Kinison! Good Call!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 20, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> How in the world did that baby sleep through all that racket?
> 
> 
> 
> That woman has a set of pipes like Sam Kinison. Bet she brought in a good haul on that service.



What exactly is the point in this thread? You bored?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 20, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> How in the world did that baby sleep through all that racket?



nyquil-la-l-la   benadryla-la-l-la

Did you catch amoung the "you must ride a bike" etc... "you must come to children's church." With the implied, so your parents will continue to put money in the plate.

And was that lil wayne at the beginning??


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 20, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> nyquil-la-l-la   benadryla-la-l-la


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 20, 2011)

The Devils works?

Who are the devils here? The congragation? What is this whole series all about?

Two things I noticed on the "questioning" is that services  such as this which I have attended, have no clue of what a coma is ( other than TV soap opera comas) or the ailement whatever it might be--and especially the pastor in my experience.

And they are playing the medical profession against the power of God as if it was a fair match..! In this case they have a child against Dr's wishes. In other cases I have heard and seen faith healings on a Dr's diagnosis...or prognosis only to have the pilgrim return time and again  for another ailment and healing. I suspect the diagnosis were incorrect!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

To pit the healing powers of God against doctors is not a fair fight in my view. Doctors make mistakes day in, day out. And pastors in healing ministries to often conveniently overlook this and that their congragations have two clues.

On the other hand it is good to see reserved and repressed folk cut loose... Spiritual happiness is tops.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 20, 2011)

You've done it too?


----------



## GAGE (Jul 20, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> nyquil-la-l-la   benadryla-la-l-la
> 
> hilarious


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 20, 2011)

You know, I just watched it again and didn't skip as much. It looks like the baby might have SBS.. But they had to skip a long time before she finally woke up. I guess they started at 4 hours and figured they may have to wait for 6...  for god to make the benadryl wear off.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 21, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> How in the world did that baby sleep through all that racket?



The sleep is probably just baseline awareness for her.  Probably interrupted when the kid was aroused by all the yelling in her face, she took a poopy and went right back to normal.  

I wonder if I punched that con artist in the mouth would she speak in tongues and command that  her teeth be healed and so forth?


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jul 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> The sleep is probably just baseline awareness for her.  Probably interrupted when the kid was aroused by all the yelling in her face, she took a poopy and went right back to normal.
> 
> I wonder if I punched that con artist in the mouth would she speak in tongues and command that  her teeth be healed and so forth?


How can anyone in their right mind take that lady serious. She needs to be on Tosh.0 web redemption. Except there maybe reduce a tumor to a small pimple or blemish. Now that's something I'd throw money on haha. But the moment I see Chris Angel walk in, my bets are off!


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think the flock put much thought into how this whole charade must look from the perspective of the God that is supposedly involved.


----------

